# personified



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Hold on one second my pen is calling me, 
im busy right now but it really wants me,
it wont just let me chill and let me be its so greedy 
no matter what im doing it demands my hand its needy,
I can use her again and again, she lasts longer then ron Jeremy in bed,
she translates my thoughts into a reality, 
when im using her nothing can distract me, 
she has it all, shes tall, thin and understandable,
most of the time she knows exactly what im saying, 
her effortless motion is like a boat sailing, 
sometimes deciphering my brain is hard for her, 
the faster my thoughts flow the faster she must move to follow,
her blue blood gets absorbed by the sheet, 
its visual is ugly but the meaning is deep,
I thank u for all that u give, 
you sacrificed yourself so that my thoughts can live, 
you will not go in vain you have my word,
I will share your art to the whole world, 
your kamikaze spirit is most honorable, 
u are selfless and care for the better of all,
once she feels the strong lure of the paper,
it takes over and nothing can stop or even slow her, 
Her vicious yet fluid motion seems it will continue forever,
her fury burns permanent marks of her presence, 
unknowingly her inner truths she is confessing, 
shes moving so fast now I wonder whose in control, 
the rapid movement is too much the papers about to blow, 
I cant keep up I think my mind is too slow, 
whose writing this I swear I don?t even know,
shes sucked me dry but theres still life within her,
I submit to her power while my mind becomes a blur, 
the muscles in my hand are starting to burn, 
and im having trouble understanding her words
im sorry what does that say, ur becoming unclear,
this is what I have been expecting in fear, 
your last drop I will surely cherish,
too bad everything sooner or later must perish,
its time to throw u in the can, 
by my best friend, uve been with me through thick and thin, 
u will always be remembered, my pen


----------



## Angelique (Oct 30, 2007)




----------

